# Monitor sicher verschicken



## loller7 (15. November 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein gutes Angebot für den Dell 2711 gefunden. Allerdings hat der Anbieter ein Problem: Ihm fehlt die Originalverpackung und er hat nur das Gerät mit sämtlichen Zubehör. Da wir zu weit auseinander wohnen wird das mit dem Abholen allerdings nichts. Beim einem schlecht geplantem Versand könnte der Monitor kaputt gehen, was natürlich fatal wäre. Habt ihr eine Idee wo man evtl. die OVP nachkaufen kann oder aber wie man den Monitor sicher verschicken kann?! Würde mich sehr über jeden Tipp und Lösung freuen, weil ich nicht weiß wielang das Angebot noch steht.  

Danke schonmal


----------



## dragonlort (16. November 2012)

Ganz einfach, ein Karton mit folie und styopor platten zu recht schneiden fertig.


----------



## Bubu82 (16. November 2012)

Ich würde es immer so verpackt verschicken wie man es selber bekommen will !


----------



## target2804 (16. November 2012)

Styropor, kleingeknüllte zeitungen, schaumstoff, luftpolster. am besten so viel, dass der monitor sich nciht bewegen kann. zeitungen und schaumstoff dienen als knautschzone außen um das styropor.


----------



## mmayr (16. November 2012)

OVP ist sowieso zu wenig, da nur für den Palettentransport gedacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2012)

Ein Karton für ein 27" Monitor sollte sich wohl auftreiben lassen, oder einen wo der Monitor bequem reinpaßt. Den direkten Schutz aus Styropor müßte man sich passend schnitzen. Das Gerät selber in diese Schaumstofffolie einwickeln und mit der Front nach außen in den Karton wo man die Seite mit ein paar Papplagen schützen kann. Für die Rückseite auch etwas Pappe und den Rest mit Füllmaterial bestücken. Wer was verschicken will sollte sich um so etwas eigendlich mal Gedanken gemacht haben


----------



## loller7 (16. November 2012)

Alles klar, ich werde ihm die Vorschläge mal mailen. Danke. 

PS: Ich frage hier ja für den Verkäufer, da er angeblich keine Zeit zum Schnitzen hat.


----------



## dragonlort (16. November 2012)

Soll er sich Zeit nehmen wen er verkaufen will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2012)

ERichtig wer verkaufen will soll sich um so etwas mal Gedanken machen. Ansonsten soll er den Karton größer nehmen und sich selbst mit reinsetzen zum Schutz


----------

